# Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)



## necopa09 (28. Mai 2005)

*Hallo zusammen!*

*Ich habe dieses Forum gerade entdeckt und bin sehr angetan. Hier gibt es wirklich eine Menge guter Ratschläge und Tipps.*

*Daher meine Frage(n):*

*Ich komme aus Deutschland und habe es nicht ganz so weit bis zum Grenzübergang bei Venlo. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo man da gut Fischen kann. Interessieren würden mich vor allem Raubfischgewässer /Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Forellen, Aale.. und vielleicht könnte ja der ein oder andere mit Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet auch ein paar Tips zu fängigen Ködern und Fangmethoden geben. Ich beginne nach jahrelanger Pause nämlich gerade wieder mit dem Angeln und mir fehlt noch ein wenig die Übung.*

*Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße!! #6 *

*necopa*


----------



## Sebÿ (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hallo!

Wie stehts denn mit der Maas und ihren Baggerseen?
Da gibt es eine Menge Stellen die schön zu befischen sind.

Schau doch mal im visplaner , das ist eine Sammlung von beangelbaren Plätzen in ganz Holland Da sind die Angelstellen zum Teil
auch bebildert. 

So ich denke da hast du eine Auswahl die erst mal reichen sollte
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## necopa09 (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Vielen Dank, ich werde sofort mal nachsehen!!


----------



## vertikal (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hallo necopa09,

vielleicht guckst du mal unter "Bootstreffen in Roermond". Findet am nächsten Wochenende statt und ist doch vielleicht was für dich.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

wir suchen immer noch angler die mitfahren zum bootstreffen


----------



## necopa09 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hallo 

und vielen Dank für die Antworten / Einladung. Leider konnte ich ein paar Tage nicht online gehen und habe daher die Antworten erst jetzt gelesen. Schade...aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal  

Ich bin auch noch Angel-Anfänger. Da ist es immer ganz gut, wenn man einen Hinweis bekommen kann, wo man überhaupt etwas fängt. Daher auch meine Frage. Ich würde gerne mal auf Zander und Barsch angeln. Dafür ist Holland ja unter anderem bekannt. Gibt es da in der Nähe Venlo usw... empfehlenswerte Stellen. Ich möchte gerne vom Ufer aus mit Kunstködern angeln. Alternativ auch mit Köderfisch bzw. Wurm usw.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand eine Idee hat.
Bin auch sehr offen für Köder- und Gerätetipps!!


Vielen Dank im Voraus


Steffen


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

hallo ich habe in holland an der maas angefangen wenn du von aachen richtung masstricht fährst ,erste kreuzung nach der autobahn rechts weiter über die maas nägste wieder recht ,dann die 1 links und die 2 recht kommst du an einer sehr guten angelstelle
dort wirs du bestimmt auf zander hecht und barsch stossen ,wenn du intresse hast können wir mal einen tag zusammen hinfahren und kapitalle fische landen ,melde dich einfach mal bei mir


----------



## necopa09 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hallo und vielen Dank für den Tipp und natürlich die Einladung!!


Da würde ich gerne drauf zurückkommen... im moment bin ich gerade am Renovieren, weil ich mir ein Häuschen geleistet habe...daher ist die Zeit ein wenig knapp, aber ich würde mich gerne mal melden, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit habe. Sicher kannst du mir noch den ein - oder anderen Tipp geben, da ich Anfänger bin. Ich hoffe, das Treffen kommt in naher Zukunft zustande. 

Gruß Steffen|wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

ok meld dich einfach


----------



## necopa09 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

mit welchen Montagen bist du an der Maaß erfolgreich? ich wollte vom Ufer aus evtl. mit Gummifischen etc / Köderfisch auf Zander und Barsch gehen? Ist das erfolgsversprechend?


----------



## necopa09 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Ach ja und noch eine wichtige Frage. Ich habe zwar die Spotfisakte (oder so ähnlich) benötige dann aber noch den Erlaubnisschein für die Maaß bzw. die dazugehörigen Seen. Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wo man die am besten bekommt (vielleicht sogar online oder auf dem Postweg?)

Steffen


----------



## erolly (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

hallo und petri heil

auch ich hab gerade zum ersten mal dieses forum gesehen und gelesen

es ist sehr gut angelegt und es gefällt mir sehr gut

aber wonach ich suche ist das 

wo kann man gut angeln und wo kommt man gut mit einem rollstuhl ans wasser

denn ich sitze in einem 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer eine gute stelle sagen könnte

                                               erolly


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



			
				erolly schrieb:
			
		

> hallo und petri heil
> 
> auch ich hab gerade zum ersten mal dieses forum gesehen und gelesen
> 
> ...


 
Hallo erolly!!!!

Kommt drauf an von wo genau du kommst und etwas weiter fahren möchtest
Es gibt schon einige Stellen, wo man mit dem Rollstuhl ans Wasser kommen kann.....Allerdings kenn ich nur das Gebiet um Wessem, Stevenswert, ohe en Laak...werde dir aber gerne behilflich sein, bei der Stellenauswahl.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hi erolly, erstmal willkommen im board,

ich werde mal ausschau halten welche stellen bei Roermond für dich intressant sein könnten. zb direkt bei marina Ooelderhusske. oder im Ooelderplassen. werde mal genauer hinsehn, ob und wie es möglich ist mit dem Rollstuhl ans wasser zu kommen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## knipser (6. August 2007)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

tach zusammen.ich wollt am wochende auch nach holland angeln und hab das über die maas und die bagger see`n gelesen.könnte mir da jemand ne genauere wegbeschreibung schicken?ich komm aus Köln.vielen dank im vorfeld


----------



## theundertaker (28. August 2007)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Huhu du aus Köln ;-) (knipser)

Ich bin auch aus Köln und angle seit kurzem in Holland. Hab da ein schöne stelle gefunden, wo man n echt coolen blick auf den see hat und auch schöne angelstellen, die viel genutzt werden.

falls du interesse hast, dann lass uns doch mal zusammen hinfahren, wenn du bock hast ;-) vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch paar tricks abgucken^^

wie alt biste eigentlich? XD

am besten fährste einfach richtung "Weert" und dann "Ool" und dort ist dann am Oolderplas diese besagte schöne Angelstelle.

Ich fahre am Samstag und Sonntag wieder den ganzen Tag rüber.  :vik:


----------



## booner33 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

hi kannst du mir die genaue adresse sagen wo man in holland angeln darf 
hab aber kein angeschein muss mir also dort einen kaufen 
kannst du mir sagen wie das alles läuft
danke gruss peter


----------



## Jogibär (16. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



booner33 schrieb:


> hi kannst du mir die genaue adresse sagen wo man in holland angeln darf
> hab aber kein angeschein muss mir also dort einen kaufen
> kannst du mir sagen wie das alles läuft
> danke gruss peter



Das kann man nicht alles in einer Antwort zusammenfassen. Da wirst Du Dich wohl selbst mal schlau machen müssen und ein bißchen lesen.

Einen Überblick findest Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96541
hier :
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/
hier :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1949472#post1949472
und hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110116&highlight=Lijst+viswateren+deutsch


----------



## Jaws (16. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



booner33 schrieb:


> hi kannst du mir die genaue adresse sagen wo man in holland angeln darf
> hab aber kein angeschein muss mir also dort einen kaufen
> kannst du mir sagen wie das alles läuft
> danke gruss peter


 

peter, ab in den nächsten angelladen/oderVVV in holland und schon werden dir geholfen    !!!!

ach ja die genau adresse:
*6041TK - Roermond, De Weerd 1-85*


----------



## theundertaker (17. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Kauf dir einfach in nem Angelladen den großen Vispas, dann bekommste alle Hefte dazu und schon weißte bescheid ;-)


----------



## Jogibär (17. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach in nem Angelladen den großen Vispas, dann bekommste alle Hefte dazu und schon weißte bescheid ;-)



Genau! und wenn man die dann noch aufmerksam liest, dann weiß man auch wo und wie man angeln darf...

nicht wahr Thomas? ;-)))


----------



## fishcatcher (17. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



> Genau! und wenn man die dann noch aufmerksam liest, dann weiß man auch wo und wie man angeln darf...
> 
> nicht wahr Thomas? ;-)))


 
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## sditges (17. April 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6:m:m:m:m:m


 

Versteh ich jetzt nicht #q


|muahah:|laola::z|jump:


----------



## vg11 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Grenznahes Angeln (Nähe Venlo)*

Hallo. 
Ich weiss, eigentlich gibt man keine Stellen heraus, aber da diese Stelle für mich nicht mehr interessant ist und ich dort auch nicht mehr zum angeln komme, mache ich das einfach. Es ist eine sehr gut zu beangelnde Stelle, auf der man auf verschiedenste Art und Weise angeln kann. Sprich vertikal unter dem Steg, beidseitig beangelbar(sind einige Löcher auf der Strecke), Schleppen im Hafen, im Strom und an der Strömungskante. Auf jeden Fall immer gute Fische zu verhaften, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit. Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich ein Bild einfügen könnte, würde ich eins mit eingekreisten Stellen beilegen. Bei Interesse mich persönlich anschreiben, und ich schick euch eins per Mail zu. Ansonsten einfach mal selbst hinfahren und ausprobieren. 
Ihr fahrt nach Venlo in die Prinsessesingel, dann rechts auf die Professor Gelissensingel auf den Parkplatz, fahrt ganz durch, und da kommt ein alter Bootssteg. Die Stahltür ist zwar immer abgeschlossen, aber ihr könnt links an dem Zaun vorbei laufen, lauft den Holzweg herunter(vorsicht glatt) und da seit ihr schon. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------

